# UK Birth Cert Problem!! plz help



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'll get straight to it- its driving me insane and I've called the USCIS and no-one has been able to help us.

I'm British and my fiance is American, we know how to get married etc but we having a few problems with the paper work. I know what forms to fill in but when it comes to Birth Certificate I am at a loss. I do have a Original and Certified copy with my name on it but when it comes to the parent section it only has my mothers details on as my father walked out on her, I now know who he is but he is still not interest.

I have googled it until i am blue in the face...

Will me just having my mother on my birth cert cause any problems?

Kindest Regards

Cory J :confused2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't cause any problem, as plenty of people in the US have birth certificates that don't list the father's name. As long as you're not claiming your nationality or anything else based on your father's identity, it really shouldn't matter.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you so much. I was starting to panic, deep down I was thinking surely I can't be penalised because my "sperm donor" wasnt present?! But then every form asks for a berth certain with BOTH parents on it, they stress the both part too. Mmmm.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Cory... how about sending the birth certificate you've got... and just sending a letter with it, saying "father unknown" ?
I wouldn't even add that I knew who he was, to keep it simple.
I'm sure it's not an uncommon situation!!


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah my mum said to do that... I suppose if I didn't know who he was then I'd have to leave it blank. Thank you very much.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BC should be the full one, not the short one.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah my original and certified BC is the full one- he still isn't on it.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

CoryJ said:


> Yeah my original and certified BC is the full one- he still isn't on it.


Lack of father is not an issue.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you x


----------

